# How to Pasteurize Cream



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

This is the evidence of google not helping me

Pasteurized Cream: how to pasteurize cream - Google Search

Is there a way to pasteurize cream from freshly skimmed from raw milk?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What do you think is missing from the link?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What do you think is missing from the link?


Idk


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The information you are seeking IS there.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The information you are seeking IS there.


Which one from the google search?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

All of them. Some of it expressed in different ways.

Sometimes I wonder if you are taking the time to carefully read and understand the links and what we suggest to you.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> All of them. Some of it expressed in different ways.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you are taking the time to carefully read and understand the links and what we suggest to you.


I do by hand-copying it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You ask more questions really quickly. You haven’t had TIME to hand copy some of the information.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You ask more questions really quickly. You haven’t had TIME to hand copy some of the information.


I hand-copied the homemade butter and homemade cream thread


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Pasturizing cream is simple. Heat it to 75 c for twenty minutes, allow to cool.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> Pasturizing cream is simple. Heat it to 75 c for twenty minutes, allow to cool.


what's "75 c"?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> what's "75 c"?


75 degrees Celsius or 167 degrees farenheight.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> 75 degrees Celsius or 145 farenheight.


"145 farenheit" does that mean I have to pasteurize raw cream in the oven?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> "145 farenheit" does that mean I have to pasteurize raw cream in the oven?


Nope. I just use an open pot on medium heat on stovetop. Once it’s hot enough cut the heat back a bit to hold it at 75 for 25 minutes.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> Nope. I just use an open pot on medium heat on stovetop. Once it’s hot enough cut the heat back a bit to hold it at 75 for 25 minutes.


"cut the heat back a bit to hold it at 75 for 25 minutes." Do you mean by "cut the heat back a bit to hold it at 75° F for 25 minutes."?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> "cut the heat back a bit to hold it at 75 for 25 minutes." Do you mean by "cut the heat back a bit to hold it at 75° F for 25 minutes."?


Yep. Don’t want to scorch the cream. That’s 75 c or 167 f btw


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> Yep. Don’t want to scorch the cream.


Vintage ads told consumers to pour milk or cream over their cereal. Since we don't have the cream our ancestors had, I tried heavy whipping cream and half-and-half. it tasted like cheese so that was 2 duds that I'm glad I know what it taste like over Kellogg's corn flakes with chocolate chips. 

Can I use the home pasteurized cream over cereal like our ancestors have eaten. I imagine it'll taste better than any regular milk that ever existed.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Jerryberry said:


> Vintage ads told consumers to pour milk or cream over their cereal. Since we don't have the cream our ancestors had, I tried heavy whipping cream and half-and-half. it tasted like cheese so that was 2 duds that I'm glad I know what it taste like over Kellogg's corn flakes with chocolate chips.
> 
> Can I use the home pasteurized cream over cereal like our ancestors have eaten. I imagine it'll taste better than any regular milk that ever existed.


We can't argue about tastes...A lot of our preferences are learned and it's what we get accustomed to.

I understand that some people actually LIKE to eat MacDonald's....Some of us remember life before MacDonalds and remember our first taste and the faces we made. They were priced at 15 cents...and that was grossly over-priced for what you got.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our homesteading ancestors didn’t eat breakfast cereal, other than COOKED grains. Breakfast cereal is a modern invention.

I think doc had an excellent observation about some of the food products you have asked about. They aren’t REAL homestead, ancestral foods.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Our homesteading ancestors didn’t eat breakfast cereal, other than COOKED grains. Breakfast cereal is a modern invention.
> 
> I think doc had an excellent observation about some of the food products you have asked about. They aren’t REAL homestead, ancestral foods.


In the 20th century, people ate cereal with milk or cream. I want to try eating cereal with cream because I think it'll taste better than milk.

Can you imagine eating cocoa Puffs with cream? I bet it'll taste absolutely delicious.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What is stopping you from trying it?

I have cream in my coffee every day. You don't seem to really know what cream is.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> What is stopping you from trying it?
> 
> I have cream in my coffee every day. You don't seem to really know what cream is.


I'm planning to skim cream off raw milk in the future. I can't do it because I'm not at this stage yet but this is my future plan. 






Cream Types and Definitions


What is cream- Are you confused about the different types of cream available? Let us help you with this guide of cream types and definitions. Cream is a dairy




whatscookingamerica.net


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cocoa Puffs are not real food. Over processed, high carbohydrate, expensive, and not good for you. Junk food.

The 20th century had fewer homesteaders than any time of TRUE homestead history. It isn’t what you would be emulating if you want to be a homesteader.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Cocoa Puffs are not real food. Over processed, high carbohydrate, expensive, and not good for you. Junk food.
> 
> The 20th century had fewer homesteaders than any time of TRUE homestead history. It isn’t what you would be emulating if you want to be a homesteader.


I still want to eat cocoa Puffs with cream because I bet it'll taste superior to milk. There is a homemade version of cocoa Puffs made with non processed ingredients.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You don't know that it will taste better. You have not tried it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> You don't know that it will taste better. You have not tried it.


I haven't tried yet but I will in the future.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please post that link.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please post that link.











Step aside, Cocoa Puffs... There's an easy (healthier) homemade version in town


Say sayonara to sugary store-bought cereals, and make your own at home. These chocolate puffs are a fun food to make with the kids.




www-sheknows-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Can you take pictures at the garden where you work?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Can you take pictures at the garden where you work?


I will in the future. My very first day of training starts tomorrow.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We would really like to see.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> We would really like to see.


You will in time. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. The forum members are being very patient.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. The forum members are being very patient.


I'm currently working on posting links on homemade breakfast cereal.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. The forum members are being very patient.


Trying (patiently) and searching Google and You Tube to anticipate the inevitable questions to come: How do you milk a cow? 😳

geo


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Jerryberry said:


> I still want to eat cocoa Puffs with cream because I bet it'll taste superior to milk. There is a homemade version of cocoa Puffs made with non processed ingredients.


People must have this impression that "processed food" is something magic and sinister. In fact, it's just food that someone else has cooked for you. ...If you eat the fresh fruit, veggies, meat, it's not "processed."...If you start adding ingredients like salt, sugar, spices,, it's "processed." ...

You could eat, I suppose, raw wheat (and not digest and absorb very much of it) or you could grind it and turn it into flour and bake your own bread, or let a factory somewhere do the same thing for you. Is that processed by you any different than that processed by a commercial provider?

What's the dif if you rnunch on a sugar beet and let your digestive system absorb the sugar and discard the fiber out the bottom end vs letting a factory mechanically chew up the beet, dissolve & save the sugar in water and throw the extra pulp into the trash (or sell it as anmal feed)?

...and don't get me started on the non-problem of preservatives and additives. Bake your own bread once and see how long it can sit before turning moldy...Two days. A store bought loaf will last at least a week-- much less wastage unless you have a large family or you eat too much.....and addtives like Iodine in salt or vitamins in fortified flour have prevented many previously common health problems.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

doc- said:


> People must have this impression that "processed food" is something magic and sinister. In fact, it's just food that someone else has cooked for you. ...If you eat the fresh fruit, veggies, meat, it's not "processed."...If you start adding ingredients like salt, sugar, spices,, it's "processed." ...
> 
> You could eat, I suppose, raw wheat (and not digest and absorb very much of it) or you could grind it and turn it into flour and bake your own bread, or let a factory somewhere do the same thing for you. Is that processed by you any different than that processed by a commercial provider?
> 
> ...


I saw a ww2 recipe on how to make cereal using stale bread.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Doc, for me, the term “processed” is a quick way of saying food made in a factory, most likely containing too much salt and more carbohydrates that I want to eat.

Yes, I understand that the food I make is technically processed in my kitchen.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Jerryberry said:


> I saw a ww2 recipe on how to make cereal using stale bread.


You don't seem to appreciate a basic concept here--Why would you _want_ to imitate that crap?
Cereal is for kids with lazy mothers. Adults don't eat it.

This remiinds me of my childhood-- When I was born, I didn't cry when the docttr slapped me. I didn't cry at all as an infant. I never vocalized anything. They took me to all sorts of specialists and such who could find nothing wrong with me. Everybody just thought I was mute.....Until one cold winter morning when I was 5 y/o. Ma made hot farina for breakfast. I took a spoonful, made a face and spit it out. I shoved the bowl across the table and said :This stuff has LUMPS in it! I'm NOT eating !t!"..Everyone was amoazed that I said something. My mother cried "You can talk!....I said :"Of course I can talk."......."Then why haven't you said anything all these 5 yrs?"... I says "Cuz up 'til now, everything has been OK."..


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

doc- said:


> You don't seem to appreciate a basic concept here--Why would you _want_ to imitate that crap?
> Cereal is for kids with lazy mothers. Adults don't eat it.
> 
> This remiinds me of my childhood-- When I was born, I didn't cry when the docttr slapped me. I didn't cry at all as an infant. I never vocalized anything. They took me to all sorts of specialists and such who could find nothing wrong with me. Everybody just thought I was mute.....Until one cold winter morning when I was 5 y/o. Ma made hot farina for breakfast. I took a spoonful, made a face and spit it out. I shoved the bowl across the table and said :This stuff has LUMPS in it! I'm NOT eating !t!"..Everyone was amoazed that I said something. My mother cried "You can talk!....I said :"Of course I can talk."......."Then why haven't you said anything all these 5 yrs?"... I says "Cuz up 'til now, everything has been OK."..


It sounds like someone needs therapy


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, what is up with your snarky comments today?

Are you stressed because your classes start on Monday?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, what is up with your snarky comments today?
> 
> Are you stressed because your classes start on Monday?


I'm ok, Doc- was being rude telling me that I just don't get it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No. He was not being rude, and he didn’t say that at all.

He simply pointed out that you apparently aren’t aware that your goal of making imitation modern foods isn’t a common goal of homesteaders.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No. He was not being rude, and he didn’t say that at all.
> 
> He simply pointed out that you apparently aren’t aware that your goal of making imitation modern foods isn’t a common goal of homesteaders.


It will be someday.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You are on a homesteading board with people whose goals are to live the best life on a farm or ranch, growing and eating our own food and leaving the junk food out of our lives.

We do like chocolate and pizza, but we aren’t (in general) interested in cocoa puffs.

I can make sourdough English Muffins, but I don’t want ramen noodles.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You are on a homesteading board with people whose goals are to live the best life on a farm or ranch, growing and eating our own food and leaving the junk food out of our lives.
> 
> We do like chocolate and pizza, but we aren’t (in general) interested in cocoa puffs.
> 
> I can make sourdough English Muffins, but I don’t want ramen noodles.


Ok. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Why eat cereal when you can have onion, pepper, tomato and egg scrambles? You can easily get those products from even a small back yard.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Why eat cereal when you can have onion, pepper, tomato and egg scrambles? You can easily get those products from even a small back yard.


Because I often wake up with a sweet tooth.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Make chocolate chip cookies. Leave them set out overnight to dry out. In the morning crumble a couple into a bowl. Pour milk over the cookie crumbles. Enjoy!


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Make chocolate chip cookies. Leave them set out overnight to dry out. In the morning crumble a couple into a bowl. Pour milk over the cookie crumbles. Enjoy!


This will also make a great topping for Homemade Cheerios. I just don't understand why I have such an intimate relationship with cereal in general.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Make chocolate chip cookies. Leave them set out overnight to dry out. In the morning crumble a couple into a bowl. Pour milk over the cookie crumbles. Enjoy!


I bet this will work with other cookies. I treat mini shaped cookies as cereal because if it's small enough to be cereal then it is cereal.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

The word "Cereal" is derived from "Ceres"-- goddess of grain. Her statue sits atop the Chicago Board of Trade Building.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hoping for a nutrition class, too.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

doc- said:


> The word "Cereal" is derived from "Ceres"-- goddess of grain. Her statue sits atop the Chicago Board of Trade Building.
> View attachment 109672


Um Ok? Good to know? I don't know what to think of this fact. How should I apply this fact into my everyday endeavors?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hoping for a nutrition class, too.


My company will have a nutrition class and a food history class. Just to clarify: My company will be a Nestle/https://backtotheroots.com/ - like company using my homesteading skills/training.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Um Ok? Good to know? I don't know what to think of this fact. How should I apply this fact into my everyday endeavors?


It might come in handy next time you play trivia.. other than that i wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, I am hoping you take a nutrition class at your current school.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nestle isn't necessarily a corporation to emulate.









Stop Nestlé and BlueTriton Brands from stealing California’s water - Courage California


Stop the Forest Service from reissuing a water permit to BlueTriton for billions gallons of water, and get Nestlé to dismantle the pipeline for good.




couragecalifornia.org


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, I am hoping you take a nutrition class at your current school.


We'll see what the new vista career academy would teach me.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nestle isn't necessarily a corporation to emulate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about back to the roots? I don't know how to emulate the good side of Nestle.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nestlé sued over tonnes of dead fish in French river


The fish were found in a river in north-eastern France and some 14 species have been affected.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This?








Back to the Roots | Official Site® | Shop Gardening Gifts & Grow Kits


Your destination for all things gardening. Shop 100% USA grown organic seeds and seed packets, organic gardening kits, and organic live plants. All of our products are 100% Guaranteed to Grow and are part of #GrowOneGiveOne program. To plant a garden is to believe in the future — join us as we...




backtotheroots.com


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Nestlé sued over tonnes of dead fish in French river
> 
> 
> The fish were found in a river in north-eastern France and some 14 species have been affected.
> ...


I get it! Nestle is an evil corporation. There has to be a positive side of that corporation.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am. They're relaunching their cereal next year.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Positive side of Nestle? Chocolate chips. 

Otherwise:










Nestlé struggles to win over baby formula critics


For Swiss food and beverage giant Nestlé, diversifying its infant formula offerings harbours great promise. But industry critics are sceptical.




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Positive side of Nestle? Chocolate chips.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> ...


Christ I get it! You don't have to send me links of the bad side. The good side of Nestle: Nido powdered milk, Nesquik, Nestum, Milo, Carnation breakfast essentials, Carnation canned milk and breakfast cereal aka the stuff I want to DIY. No, I'm not attempting to make powdered baby formula, I'm not that extreme.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Jerryberry said:


> Um Ok? Good to know? I don't know what to think of this fact. How should I apply this fact into my everyday endeavors?


I'm pointing out that breakfast cereals are just another way of eating grain....As I said on one of these threads, we can't argue about taste...If you like cereal, great....Once you start harvesting the food you are about to grow, you'll see why most of us here like to eat the fresh food without too much processing-- Home grown stuff tastes so good by itself....No need for the extra salt and sugar most store-bought food has added to it.

You'll also come to appreciate the sense of satisfaction you'll get out of growing your own food (even though it's really Mother Nature doing the hard part).

Where do you live now-- a house with yard in town, on a rural property, or in an apartment without a yard? Irt doesn't take much space to start your own garden.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

doc- said:


> I'm pointing out that breakfast cereals are just another way of eating grain....As I said on one of these threads, we can't argue about taste...If you like cereal, great....Once you start harvesting the food you are about to grow, you'll see why most of us here like to eat the fresh food without too much processing-- Home grown stuff tastes so good by itself....No need for the extra salt and sugar most store-bought food has added to it.
> 
> You'll also come to appreciate the sense of satisfaction you'll get out of growing your own food (even though it's really Mother Nature doing the hard part).
> 
> Where do you live now-- a house with yard in town, on a rural property, or in an apartment without a yard? Irt doesn't take much space to start your own garden.


I live in a group home in Laguna hills, CA


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> We'll see what the new vista career academy would teach me.


With luck they will teach you to balance a diet carefully between the four basic food groups… burgers, fries, pizza and chocolate!


----------

